# Comment Tester le débit du port FireWire 800?



## BS0D (31 Octobre 2008)

salut à tous, 

Je viens de faire un transfert de gros fichier sur mon SilverDrive Quattro Alu, 1To en *FireWire 800* sur mon MBP Penryn (sous Leopard). 

Pour un total de *12Go*, il a mis *+/- 6 minutes*. Cela vous parait-il etre un débit normal pour du FW800 ?

J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez un moyen de tester le débit du port FireWire 800?`

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2008)

33 Mo/sec, c'est correct mais il me semble que ce n'est pas excessif pour un FW 800...
Je fais une petite recherche et je reviens!


----------



## BS0D (31 Octobre 2008)

correct?
Je trouve ça moyen en fait. Je suis surpris du résultat, j'ai toujours eu l'impression qu'il était plus rapide que ça avant.
impression ou réalité?


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2008)

La vitesse de transfert d'un FW800 est sensé être de 800 Mb/sec soit 100Mo/sec...
donc là, ya un rapport de 1/3... tu as une vitesse de transfert 3 fois trop lente.
Ceci peut s'expliquer par la capacité du périphérique à transférer les fichiers...


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> correct?
> Je trouve ça moyen en fait. Je suis surpris du résultat, j'ai toujours eu l'impression qu'il était plus rapide que ça avant.
> impression ou réalité?



c'est bidon en fait!!


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2008)

teste sur un RAID, mais meme sur un RAID tu ne satures pas le port, alors bon


----------



## BS0D (31 Octobre 2008)

Ouais, il me semble que comme le FW 800 atteint *800Mbits/s* en transfert, ça doit nous faire du *100Mo/s*. 

Là, j'en suis loin. Sur du matos tout neuf, DD comme MBP. 

Je me pose la question de ce qui va pas là...


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2008)

c'est louche...


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2008)

le FW, c'est uniquement pour l'externe hein 
la limitation peut venir du disque interne du MBP aussi  (en fait c'est sur)

tu te retrouves donc face a deux problemes que tu ne peux résoudre comme ca:
1) tu es bridé par la lecture du HDD du MBP en interne
2) ton HDD externe n'ecrit pas assez vite pour avoir besoin de 'plus' dans la bande passante du FW800

bref, t'es le bec dans l'eau


----------



## BS0D (31 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le FW, c'est uniquement pour l'externe hein
> la limitation peut venir du disque interne du MBP aussi



Je sais bien, mais de là à réduire autant le débit, je trouve ça assez louche.
J'aimerais bien avoir le test de quelqu'un d'autre pour voir si c'est normal. 

A savoir que mon DD interne est un Hitachi *250Go à 5400rpm*.


----------



## Al_Copett (31 Octobre 2008)

Quel est le taux d'utilisation (remplissage) de chaque disque, celui du MBP comme celui du DD externe ?

Plus ce lien qui donne quelques chiffres : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-10-28/#17317


----------



## BS0D (31 Octobre 2008)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Quel est le taux d'utilisation de chaque disque, celui du MBP comme celui du DD externe ?



DD interne: 67Go sur 230
DD Externe: 250 sur 1To environ

Ça n'a sûrement rien à voir, je me serais posé la question sinon. Y'a rien en fait qui explique cette lenteur de transfert. Pas dans mon utilisation en tous cas.


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon, je reviens 
33.56 MB/sec en écriture sur le RAID (MBP > RAID @FW800)
16.35 MB/sec en écriture sur le MBP (RAID > MBP @FW800)

Conclusions... (enfin, confirmations )
tu es bien limité par ton disque interne 

ah oui, mon disque interne, c'est un 100Go @ 7200


----------



## BS0D (31 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bon, je reviens
> 33.56 MB/sec en écriture sur le RAID (MBP > RAID @FW800)
> 16.35 MB/sec en écriture sur le MBP (RAID > MBP @FW800)
> 
> ...



désolé de te le dire comme ça, mais j'ai envie de te mettre un gros coup de boule 
j'peux plus, mais dès que l'occase se présente... 

Du coup, me voilà rassuré! 
Merci Tucpasquic 
(d'où vient ton pseudo d'ailleurs?)


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2008)

mon pseudo? tu veux quand même pas faire du hors sujet?


----------



## Al_Copett (31 Octobre 2008)

Il ne serait pas étonnant que les contrôleurs d'interface ou de disque du boîtier du DD externe soient optimisés pour l'USB 2.0 et le FireWire 400 mais pas pour le FireWire800.
En tout cas MacWay se garde bien de communiquer le moindre chiffre à ce sujet là, d'où on peut penser que l'on ne nous dit pas tout.

Voici le lien vers SVM Mac avec un test sur 7 DD Externes dont le MacWay SilverDrive Alu Quattro, il y a dans l'article une petite comparaison entre les interfaces SATA et FW800 :

"La connectique eSATA (pour external SATA, SATA externe) est la plus rapide qui soit (*77 à 82 Mo/s sur les MacWay et d2 Quadra en test contre 39,7 Mo/s en FireWire 800*). Normal, il n&#8217;y a pas de circuit de conversion du SATA vers le FireWire ou l&#8217;USB pour ralentir les débits."

La source : http://www.svmmac.fr/tests_materiels/comparatifs/4675/sept_disques_durs_externes_pour_time_machine


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2008)

enfin, de toute façon, un FW800 sur un RAID (2x), tu ne satureras pas... donc pour les tests 

apres, c'est sur que le controlleur y est pour quelque chose  (mais pas vraiment visible dans de 'si petits' debits)


----------



## Al_Copett (31 Octobre 2008)

Enfin BS0D peut voir que son DD externe ne lui joue un mauvais tour et que ses débits ne sont pas aussi mauvais.
Il y a les débits théoriques et les débits observés dans la pratique qui sont moins excitants.


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2008)

bah, ses debits sont bons!


----------

